# Diamond about to select a new name for Club Intrawest



## cd5 (Apr 13, 2016)

Check out the great name choices they've given Club Intrawest members to chose from! 

http://survey.diamondresortslistens...6/17a7/?msig=8515ce3b7d690e1a67605d4ad51280fc 

Rename Club Intrawest Survey
Select a Name: Club Intrawest Survey
Thank you to all of the Members who submitted their suggestions through our What’s in a Name: Club Intrawest Survey, which was sent to you via e-mail in March. We are pleased to announce that we received more than 1,500 submissions! Even though many suggestions had to be omitted for trademark and brand complexities, we still had a great selection to choose from. The remaining names were reviewed by the Board and a group of Club Intrawest and Diamond Resorts team members. We are excited to now hear what you have to say! 

Please take a moment to review the final options and choose your favourite name. All selections must be submitted by Friday, April 15, 2016 at 11:59 a.m. PDT. Please note that once the final name is selected, further review will be required to ensure we meet all the requirements of trademark law and therefore it will take a few days before we announce the selected name. 

Stay happy. Stay healthy. Stay Vacationed.™ 

The Diamond Resorts International® Team 
Please select one:

The Alcove - A special place off the beaten path where you escape with family, friends, and loved ones. The Alcove is a safe, comfortable harbor, the intersection of reflection and happiness, where families come together to create unforgettable memories they will cherish for a lifetime.

Embarc - The anticipation of travel is exhilarating. You are on the verge of new adventures, new sensations, and new experiences. This is the start of one of the most important journeys in your life – a commitment to regularly scheduled vacations, year after year. It is a milestone, a declaration, and a path to a better you and a more meaningful connection to everyone you love.

Captions - Every vacation is a snapshot you add to your diary of travel memories, and in your mind, you caption each one with colorful stories and cherished experiences you shared with loved ones. A regular vacation creates volumes of priceless memories that will last a lifetime. Treasure each and every chapter of your journey.

Traverse - With the whole world before you, you are free to craft a roadmap to better vacations—to set off on new journeys with friends and family, to create cherished memories and share in the wonder of the places and people you will see. Through travel and vacations, the bonds with your children and loved ones become deeper and more meaningful.

Abound - Vacations create a happier, healthier, more joyful life. Every vacation has its own unique quality, defined by time, people, places and experiences. Life is most rewarding when you share an abundance of unique, quality vacations with family and loved ones, and build wonderful, everlasting memories.
  SUBMIT


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 13, 2016)

How about Victims?


----------



## cd5 (Apr 13, 2016)

That would be accurate but is not a choice. Bet the one that "wins" is "The Alcove" (first in the list and the description perfectly reflects the niche DRI sees Club Intrawest as filling).By the way, it looks like anyone can vote as long as they have the link,  and as often as they want so how does that make it a valid "survey" ?


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 14, 2016)

cd5 said:


> By the way, it looks like anyone can vote as long as they have the link,  and as often as they want so how does that make it a valid "survey" ?



You're right.  I just clicked on your link, voted, and then received a "thank you for your submission" note.  Weird.


----------



## cd5 (Apr 14, 2016)

Not really when you realize it's not a real survey and that anyone in the world can submit as many times as they want, AND you can submit without a choice as well (as many times as you want). This is obviously a rigged survey where the result doesn't matter at all; DRI has already decided on the name. Which makes the name of the link altogether ridiculous: "diamondresortslistens"???? Really?


----------



## taterhed (Apr 14, 2016)

Well,   I hope Club _*'Fresh Meat'*_ has better results than others....


----------



## cd5 (Apr 14, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Well,   I hope Club _*'Fresh Meat'*_ has better results than others....



Yes, "Fresh Meat"; that's exactly how DRI wants to treat us and what we're organizing to resist...the more members we inform about DRI and their take-over of the management of our club (which is 97% owned by members) the better! Many members don't even realize that the fox has gotten into the chicken coop!
Any Club Intrawest member who wants to keep informed should become a member of one or both of these groups:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/  and
https://www.facebook.com/groups/165277857193705/


----------



## youppi (Apr 15, 2016)

Somebody on the DRI private FB group has proposed to get around of IntraWest trademark is to write it in French, IntraOuest. The pronunciation of West and Ouest is the same. So, anglophone won't have problem to pronounce it.

IntraOuest is not trademarked as per http://www.trademarkia.com/trademarks-search.aspx?tn=intraouest

but IntraWest is trademarked as per http://www.trademarkia.com/trademarks-search.aspx?tn=intrawest

Chantal (cd5), you should proposed this to your private CI FB groups.


----------



## cd5 (Apr 15, 2016)

Merci Youppi! 
The suggestion originated with one of our members. Unfortunately, it may not "fly" because of the similarity to the original name. As well, DRI are picking the name, not the Club members. The "vote" is not a real one, anyone having the url can submit their choices (or no choice) as many times as they want. Some have sent a "nul" choice more than 30 times in one clicking session, just to prove a point.  We'll soon see what DRI decides, "voting"  ends tonight at midnight.


----------



## Iggyearl (Apr 16, 2016)

*Would this work?*

"Timeshare California"  - where you can check out.  But you can never leave....


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 17, 2016)

From those descriptions I am not sure if they are talking about taking vacations or joining a new age spirituality movement.

The language and writing is so flowery and over the top it doesn't even sound close to being real or something that can be taken seriously.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 17, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> From those descriptions I am not sure if they are talking about taking vacations or joining a new age spirituality movement.
> 
> 
> 
> The language and writing is so flowery and over the top it doesn't even sound close to being real or something that can be taken seriously.





I bet they spent big money on a marketing company to create these gems.


----------

